# Helmet speakers



## VR46 (May 2, 2006)

Are there any helmet specific speaker sets that work well, something that would install in a Troy Lee D3 helmet. Phone integration and Bluetooth would be nice as well.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

Cardo makes a system. With blue tooth integration and unit to unit communication.
seen them on XC helmets so you would have to look into how it works on a FF
You can buy in a single or double.


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

On road aren't they illegal? In the USA or UK ?

Curious - thanks


----------



## marinajason (Apr 8, 2013)

wallstreet said:


> On road aren't they illegal? In the USA or UK ?
> 
> Curious - thanks


*It isn't illegal ,it is just not advisable*.The theory test for motorbikes clearly declares you can wear sleeping earplugs while driving because while driving long ranges at a continuous rate, the audio of the engine can cause exhaustion.So we can use speaker/headphones in slow volume.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

O-tus Safe Sounds Helmet Speakers

I have a set of those on my Giro helmet, they provide clear audible music [even decent bass] and still allow you to hear your surroundings. I have no issue at all riding with them and still be aware of passing traffic and other riders.

The set I have plug into your device with a standard 3.5mm jack, thus it require no other powersource. Coupled with something like a small iPod you can put all of it on your helmet.


----------



## VR46 (May 2, 2006)

iClear HBC100 Plus - they are awesome! Bluetooth music and phone capability. Fit perfect in the D3.


----------

